# Amplificador para guitarra 10w



## erikezeh (Ago 18, 2008)

holaa soy nuevoo aca y qeria pedir ayuda para armarme un amplificador para guitarra
qeria saber si este amplificador http://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/electronica/10w.htm serviria?
ya busqe en el buscador y encontre un monton d temas sobre estoo pero no los entendii 
soy mmuyy muyy basicoo en electronicaa entoncess no pude entender  
buenoo desde ya graciasss


----------



## Legion (Ago 18, 2008)

Los integrados de la serie TDA para audio son muy fiables en general, si no tienes experiencia en elctronica como me pasa a mi, es un  esquema para empesar ha aprender, te recomiendo que visites esta direccion http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/ digites donde aperece la palabra "ALL" el numero de intragrado "TDA2003", esto te desplegara una pagina donde vienen los manuales en formato PDF de los diferentes fabricantes de este integrado y podras revisar todas sus caracteristicas segun el fabricante.   La ventaja de la serie TDA es que en sus hojas de datos inclusive vienen los circuitos recomendados para la aplicacion de cada integrado e inclusive la placa ya dibujada.

Yo empece mi primer amplificador con el TDA2005 en una configuracion en puente, te da 20W de potencia a su maxima capacidad y tiene la ventaja de no utilizar capacitor de salida, la hoja de datos la puedes ver en http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1451.pdf, es un poco mas complicado un poco mas caro pero creo que vale la pena.   Las hojas de datos vienen en ingles pero para eso estan los traductores, por cierto para poder ver archivos en PDF necesitas en Acrobat Raeder, no te preocupes pues es gratuito y lo puedes bajar sin problemas de la pagina de Acrobat:   http://www.adobe.com/es/products/acrobat/readstep2.html.

Como ultimo detalle todo amplificador de audio debe de acompañarse de una adecuada disipacion para el  o los integrados que utilicen, te recomiendo si puedes probar los circuitos sencillos como estos en una protoboard primero antes de montarlos, espero que te sea de ayuda.


----------

